# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  Κολλαει το φαγητο στον οισοφαγο μου!! Εχω τρελαθει!!

## irini_7

Καλησπερα σε ολους. Νιωθω απελπισμενη κ ελπιζω να βρω καποιον που εχει περασει αυτο που ζω κ εγω το τελευταιο διαστημα. Μετα απο διαφορα προβληματα υγειας κ μπολικο αγχος στη ζωη μου, πριν απο κανα μηνα αρχισα να νιωθω εναν κομπο χαμηλα στον οισοφαγο μου. Καθε μπουκια γινοταν πλεον με δισταγμο κ εντονο στρες, αλλα με λιγη προσπαθεια κατεβαινε. Οταν δεν το σκεφτομουν κ δεν ειχα αγχος, δεν αντιμετωπιζα κανενα θεμα. Παρ ολα αυτα αποφασισα να παω στον γαστρεντερολογο κ να κανω γαστροσκοπηση. Ολα καλα περαν απο μια ελαφρια γαστριτιδα που δικαιωλογουσε καπως και τις μικρες αναγωγες τροφης που ειχα. Απο χθες ομως η ζωη μου εχει γινει μαρτυριο! Αποφασισα να φαω το βραδυ φακες. Καθε μπουκια μαρτυριο.. Λιγο πριν ξαπλωσω αρχισα να νιωθω βαρος στον οισοφαγο κ εναν πονο πισω απο το στερνο. Κ καταλαβαινω εντρομη πως το φαγητο δεν κατεβαινε!! Εκανα παμπολες προσπαθειες αλλα αυτο εκει δεν λεει να κατεβει. Σημερα που ξαναεφαγα αντιμετωπισα το ιδιο προβλημα. Στο τελος μου μενει φαγητο στον οισοφαγο που δεν λεει να κατεβει με τπτ! Πινω νερο κ κατεβαινει κανονικα αλλα η στερεα τροφη οχι. Εχει ζησει κανεις κατι παρομοιο? Γνωριζετε σε τι μπορει να οφειλεται? Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## elis

Το χουνε κ άλλοι υπάρχει θέμα ψάξτε το με αντιεμετικά θεραπεύεται

----------


## Mara.Z

Yπάρχει μια εξεταση που κανουν οι γαστρεντερολογοι με βαριο αν θυμαμαι καλα, οπου παρακολουθουν την πορεια της τροφης απο το στομα ως το στομαχι. 
Ρωτα που γινεται στην πολη σου ή στην Αθηνα και κανε την. Μονο με αυτη την εξεταση θα δεις τι εχεις. Υπαρχουν αρκετες παθησεις οπου ο οισοφαγος παθαινει βλαβη στη συσταλτικοτητα του.

----------


## melissa

Αν λες ότι έχεις θέμα με τη διαχείριση του άγχους μήπως αυτή είναι η αιτία;

----------


## Diana1982

> Αν λες ότι έχεις θέμα με τη διαχείριση του άγχους μήπως αυτή είναι η αιτία;


Και εγώ αυτό νομίζω παρά ότι φταίει η συσταλτικοτητα του οισοφάγου σου.Μήπως να αρχίσεις να χαλαρώνεις;

----------


## irini_7

Ξεκινησα να παιρνω το cilroton. Ειναι αντιεμετικο. Το εχω παρει μια φορα μονο μεχρι στιγμης και δεν ειδα διαφορα. Αναμενουμε... Elis γνωριζετε σε τι μπορει να οφειλεται? Εγω παντως μεχρι στιγμης δεν μπορω να καταπιω τα στερεα μου καθονται στον οισοφαγο ενω με τα υγρα δεν εχω θεμα.

----------


## irini_7

Ο γαστρεντερολογος μου, μου ειπε πως του φαινεται αγχωδης διαταραχη αλλα οπως κ να χει πρεπει να το ψαξουμε για να αποκλεισουμε οτιδηποτε αλλο. Θα κανω μανομετρια κ οισοφαγοσκοπηση κ απο κει κ περα βλεπουμε. Απλα τωρα ειναι γιορτες κ πρεπει να περιμενω μεχρι την Τριτη. Κ με εχει φαει αυτο το αγχος μου! Σιγουρα πρεπει να αρχισω να χαλαρωνω γιατι δεν με βλεπω καλα, δημιουργω θεματα πλεον απο κει που δεν υπαρχουν.

----------


## elis

Ειρήνη εγώ έχω οισοφαγικη παλινδρόμηση με διαφραγματοκηλη παίρνω ένα αντιοξινο μέρα παρά μέρα κ την παλευω αυτά από ότι λένε οι γιατροί είναι από το άγχος κι ασ είναι σωματικά οπότε κανόνισε τι θα κανεισ πως θα το αντιμετωπίσεις

----------


## irini_7

Η γαστροσκοπηση μου εδειξε μονο γαστριτιδα. Εχω ερυγες και καποιες φορες αναγωγη τροφης. Κ εγω παιρνω losec μεχρι να βγει η βιοψια της γαστριτιδας χωρις να δω ομως καποια αλλαγη. Το χθεσινο ομως κ το αισθημα οτι το φαγητο δεν υποχωρει στο στομαχι ενω εχω πιει δυο λιτρα νερο με εχει κατατρομαξει. Κ το ιδιο επεισοδιο αντιμετωπισα κ σημερα. Ουτως η αλλως πρεπει να κοιταξω το θεμα αγχους, αλλα ευχομαι να μην ειναι κατι κ αυτο.

----------


## elis

Το αίσθημα ότι το φαγητό δεν πάει στο στομάχι είναι το πρόβλημα μάλλον και είναι μάλλον ψυχολογικό εγώ έχω διαφραγματοκηλη δηλαδή το στομάχι έχει μπερδευτεί με τον οισοφάγο με το λοσεκ δεν έχω πρόβλημα χωρίς έχω ένα βάρος στο στομάχι κ δεν έχω πολύ ενέργεια προσπαθώ να το φτιάξω με γυμναστική χαλαρά κ διατροφή ότι έχει το σπίτι ψυχραιμία λογικά είναι άγχος κ μόνο

----------


## Mara.Z

Irini_7 ενας φιλος μου ειχε παρομοιο προβλημα με αυτο που περιγραφεις και τελικα ειχε αχαλασια οισοφαγου. 
Μονο η εξεταση με το βαριο δειχνει αυτη την παθηση. Και ο φιλος μου αυτος δεν μπορουσε να καταπιει, του καθοταν η τροφη στον οισοφαγο, ειχε σχηματιστει εκκολπωμα εκει που μαζευε τροφη κλπ. Αρχικα δεν καταπινε στερεα, και απο ενα σημειο και μετα ουτε υγρα... Πηγε στα επειγοντα, τον κρατησαν, του εκαναν τις απειρες εξετασεις και τελικα του εκαναν μια επεμβαση με μπαλονακι στον οισοφαγο, ανοιξε και τωρα τρωει κανονικα.

----------


## irini_7

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας παιδια! Κ εγω πηγα στα επειγοντα σημερα αλλα η αντιμετωπιση τους ηταν πως δεν εχω τπτ κ θα περασει. Ρωτησα για αχαλασια του οισοφαγου κ μου ειπε ο γαστρεντερολογος πως ειναι μια πολυ σπανια παθηση κ πως αν ηταν κατι τετοιο θα ριχε φανει στη γαστροσκοπηση που εκανα πριν λιγες μερες, επειδη νομιζω αν θυμαμαι καλα στην αχαλασια ο δακτυλιος του οισοφαγου ειναι πιο στενος. Τι να πω... υπομονη μεχρι να κανω τις εξετασεις.

----------


## irini_7

Ελις κ γω μαζι με το προβλημα που σας παρουσιασα τωρα, πασχω απο ηπια ινομυαλγια. Οι πονοι κ οι ενοχλησεις στα χερια μεχρι να διαγνωστω με αυτο ειναι που προκαλεσαν ολο το θεμα που εχω με το αγχος. Τουλαχιστον και τα δυο θεματα που εχουμε αντιμετωπιζονται καπως, αλλα τωρα κ αυτο με τον οισοφαγο παραπαει!

----------


## Mara.Z

Ο φιλος μου αυτος ειχε κανει ενα σωρο γαστροσκοπησεις και δεν το ειχαν βρει...
Μπαα δεν ειναι τοσο σπανια, μη νομιζεις...
Στην αχαλασια ο οισοφαγος κλεινει σταδιακα...και δεν καταπινεις τιποτα, ουτε νερο, στο τελικο σταδιο. 
Επισης, του ειχαν πει αρχικα οτι ειναι νευρικο, επειδη ειναι αγχωδης. Το εψαχνε περιπου 2 χρονια...

Να σε ρωτησω, οταν πας να καταπιεις, σου στεκεται στο λαιμο και κατεβαίνει με δυσκολία ή το βγαζεις εξω??
Ο φιλος μου αυτος το μασαγε, προσπαθουσε να το καταπιει, του στεκοταν στο λαιμο, δεν κατεβαινε, και μετα απο λιγο το εβγαζε εξω σαν εμετο...
Μαρτυριο!

----------


## elis

Για την ινομυαλγία παίρνεις αντικαταθλιπτικά καθόλου;

----------


## irini_7

Μαρα μου νιωθω τα εξης: τρωω νιωθω οτι κατεβαινει το φαγητο μεχρι ενος σημειου κ μετα αισθανομαι πως κατι εχει κατσει στο τελος του οισοφαγου. Αν ξαπλωσω κιολας εχω την αισθηση οτι ενα μερος ανεβαινει προς τα πανω. Πινω νερο ηρεμω καπως, αλλα κ παλι το νερο κατεβαινει ενω το φαγητο μενει εκει. Δυστυχως δεν κανω εμμετο εχω παει βεβαια κανα δυο φορες κ εχω κανει με το ζορι χωρις ομως να βγαινει παρα μονο υγρο, οποτε η ενοχληση συνεχιζεται. Ο γιατρος μου ειπε πως εφοσον κατεβαινει το νερο αποκλειεται να υπαρχει κατι εκει που να εμποδιζει καθως ο οισοφαγος λειτουργει σαν τα σιφωνια. Κ το οτι δεν το κανω εμμετο με ανησυχει..

----------


## irini_7

Δεν παιρνω Elis μου. Μου ειπε ο γιατρος πως ειμαι πολυ νεα για αντικαταθληπτικα κ πως η σωματικη ασκηση κ μονο βοηθαει. Οπως παω ομως δεν το βλεπω να τη γλυτωνω

----------


## elis

Κούκλα οισοφαγικη παλινδρόμηση απλά χαλάρωσε δεν έχεις τίποτα πρώτον κ δεύτερον καμία αλοη κανενα συμπληρωματακι για τη γυμναστικουλα σου χαλάρωσε κουκλαρα μου ψυχραιμία μόνο τίποτα άλλο

----------


## irini_7

Σ ευχαριστω πολυ Ελις μου για τη θετικη σκεψη κ στηριξη! Τετοιες στιγμες ολοι μας την εχουμε αναγκη.

----------


## elis

Τίποτα κούκλα καλά Χριστούγεννα να έχουμε όλοι μας

----------


## irini_7

Χρονια πολλα κ καλα χριστουγεννα σε ολους μας! Με υγεια κ χωρις αγχος!

----------


## Mara.Z

> Μαρα μου νιωθω τα εξης: τρωω νιωθω οτι κατεβαινει το φαγητο μεχρι ενος σημειου κ μετα αισθανομαι πως κατι εχει κατσει στο τελος του οισοφαγου. Αν ξαπλωσω κιολας εχω την αισθηση οτι ενα μερος ανεβαινει προς τα πανω. Πινω νερο ηρεμω καπως, αλλα κ παλι το νερο κατεβαινει ενω το φαγητο μενει εκει. Δυστυχως δεν κανω εμμετο εχω παει βεβαια κανα δυο φορες κ εχω κανει με το ζορι χωρις ομως να βγαινει παρα μονο υγρο, οποτε η ενοχληση συνεχιζεται. Ο γιατρος μου ειπε πως εφοσον κατεβαινει το νερο αποκλειεται να υπαρχει κατι εκει που να εμποδιζει καθως ο οισοφαγος λειτουργει σαν τα σιφωνια. Κ το οτι δεν το κανω εμμετο με ανησυχει..


δηλαδη εχεις τις μπουκιες σου σφηνωμενες στον οισοφαγο?????

----------


## irini_7

Δεν ξερω αν ειναι ολες η μερος απο αυτες

----------


## Mara.Z

> Δεν ξερω αν ειναι ολες η μερος απο αυτες


Να ζητησεις να σου κανουν αυτη την *εξεταση με την καταποση βαριου* !!

----------


## Macgyver

Oταν καταπινεις , οι συσφιχτηρες μυς του οισοφαγου , ακουσιως κανουν κινησεις , προκειμενου να πραγματποιηθει η καταποση , αυτο ειναι φυσικο , αμα τωρα εσενα σου κολλησει οτι δεν καταπινεις σωστα , μπορει λογω αγχους , να μην αφηνεις τους μυς αυτους να κανουν σωστα την καταποση , με τα αποτελεσματα που αναφερεις , αμα χαλαρωσεις , και γινει η πρωτη νορμαλ καταποση , εχει λυθει το προβλημα , διοτι απαξ και κανεις μερικες σωστες καταποσεις , εχεις ηδη ξεκολλησει νοητικα απο την εμμονη σου ........

----------


## Macgyver

> Να ζητησεις να σου κανουν αυτη την *εξεταση με την καταποση βαριου* !!


κι μενα να με βαλουν να καταπιω βαριο , θαχω προβλημα καταποσης !! νομιζω οτι τα αίτια ειναι καθαρα ψυχολογικα ....

----------


## irini_7

Μπορει να φταει κ το οτι δεν χαλαρωνω κ σκεφτομαι την καθε μπουκια πλεον. Ειναι απιστευτο το τι μπορει να προκαλεσει το αγχος σωματικα κυριως. Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σας.

----------


## melissa

Μήπως αφού το βλέπεις κι εσύ ότι φταίει το άγχος να επισκεφτείς καλύτερα κάποιον ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο για να βρεις τις αιτίες αυτού του άγχους αντί να επισκεφτείς κι άλλους γαστρεντερολόγους; Για να στο είπε και ο γαστρεντερολόγος ότι είναι το άγχος κάτι παραπάνω θα αντιλήφθηκε και από τη συναναστροφή μαζί σου και από τα αποτελέσματα των εξετάσεων.

----------


## irini_7

Θα το δοκιμασω κ αυτο.. δεν αντεχω αλλο τις σκεψεις κ τις φοβιες μου. Απλα δεν θελω να εξαρτηθω απο τοσο νεαρη ηλικια με αντικαταθληπτικα. Σκεφτομαι κ τη συμβουλευτικη ψυχολογια που απ οτι εχω ακουσει εχει πιο μακροπροθεσμα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Θα το δοκιμασω κ αυτο.. δεν αντεχω αλλο τις σκεψεις κ τις φοβιες μου. Απλα δεν θελω να εξαρτηθω απο τοσο νεαρη ηλικια με αντικαταθληπτικα. Σκεφτομαι κ τη συμβουλευτικη ψυχολογια που απ οτι εχω ακουσει εχει πιο μακροπροθεσμα αποτελεσματα.


Επειδη το εζησε για 3 χρονια περιπου ο φιλος μου που σου λεω και πιο πανω, να το ψαξεις καλυτερα με γαστρεντερολογο. Και στο παιδι αυτο ελεγαν οτι ειναι νευρικο, απο το αγχος κλπ, και αν δεν εφτανε στο σημειο να κλεισει τελειως ο οισοφαγος και να κινδυνευει να πεθανει χωρις τροφη και νερο, δεν θα τον εψαχναν για αχαλασια... Η αχαλασια στη γαστροσκοπηση φαινεται μονο αν εχει κλεισει τελειως ο οισοφαγος. Στο φιλο μου αυτο οταν του εκαναν γαστροσκοπηση, αφου ο οισοφαγος ειχε κλεισει τελειως, τοτε τα εβγαλε ολα εξω...Μπηκε το λαστιχο και εγινε, μου ελεγε, το ελα να δεις... Τους προηγουμενους μηνες που εκανε δεν εδειξε κατι στον οισοφαγο...Μονο το βαριο δειχνει!
Προσεξε επισης, η αχαλασια ειναι αυτοανοσο νοσημα...

2ον, τα αντικαταθλιπτικα οταν τα παιρνεις υπο τις οδηγιες και την καθοδηγηση ψυχιατρου δεν ειναι εθιστικα! μην τρελαθουμε κιολας... τα φαρμακα υπαρχουν για τη λελογισμενη χρηση τους,οχι καταχρηση, και για να κανουν τη ζωη μας λειτουργικοτερη. 
Τα αντικαταθλιπτικα δεν ειναι ναρκωτικα να τα παρεις μια φορα και να εξαρτηθεις εφ'ορου ζωης.

----------


## irini_7

Μαρα μου θα το συζητησω κ με τον γαστρεντερολογο μου να δω πως θα με κατευθυνει. Κ εκεινος υποστηριζει πως αυτο που ενιωθα μπορει να ηταν λογω αγχους, πως μπορει να ερεθιστικε ο λαιμος απο κατι η ο οισοφαγος (καθ οτι εχω κ γαστριτιδα με ηπια παλινδρομηση αλλα κ πονολαιμο λογω ιωσης) κ γω να νομιζα πως ειχε κολλησει κατι. Δεν του φαινοταν λογικο επισης το οτι ενω επινα νερο αυτο κατεβαινε στο στομαχι αντι να ανεβει προς τα πανω, κατι που σε περιπτωσεις οπου εχει κατσει το φαγητο στον οισοφαγο δεν συμβαινει. Αλλα για να ειμαστε σιγουροι μου ειπε να κανουμε μανομετρια κ μετρηση οισοφαγου με σκιαγραφικο για να μου φυγει καθε ιδεα. Παντως σημερα ημουν καλυτερα ομολογω.
Αλλα το θεμα αγχους μου δεν μπορω πλεον να το χειριστω... νομιζω οτι θα κατευθυνθω προς τη λυση των αντικαταθληπτικων η αγχολυτικων χαπιων. Εχω ηδη δυο αυτοανοσα (κνιδωση κ θυρεοειδιτιδα hashimoto) οποτε δεν θελω να προκαλεσω κ αλλο λογω του αγχους μου.

----------


## Diana1982

Σόρυ γι'αυτό που θα ξαναπω,ελπίζοντας να μην σου κάνω και κακό!
Τζάμπα λεφτά δίνεις στους γιατρούς και αυτοί τρίβουν τα χεράκια τους για μία ασθενή που "πάσχει" ο οισοφάγος της.
Το πρόβλημα σου είναι το άγχος σου που δημιουργείται από κάποια αίτια τα οποία δεν λύνονται με αγχολυτικά ή αντ/κα,αλλά με ψυχανάλυση!

*Καλά Χριστούγεννα !......*

----------


## irini_7

Πολυ πιθανον, πλεον εχω ισχυρες ενδειξεις για να το πιστευω ακομα κ γω η ιδια. Σ ευχαριστω Diana για την συμβουλη!

----------


## Basw

Πως το ξεπέρασες τελικά το πρόβλημα ;;ήταν όντως από το άγχος γιατί κοντεύω να τρελαθώ δεν μπορώ να φάω τπτ !

----------


## Amel96

καλησπερα σας ! 

Βάσω θα ήθελα να σου πω ότι εχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα από το φετινό πασχα . Μου πέρασε για ένα διάστημα και μόλις πηγα πίσω στην πόλη που σπουδάζω με ξανάπιασε. Το πάλεψα μια εβδομάδα αλλά δεν μπορούσα να το ξεπεράσω. Εκανα την πατάτα και μπηκα στο Ίντερνετ και όπως πάντα με τρέλανε χειρότερα. Γύρισα στο πατρικό μου λοιπόν και πηγα σε ωριλα , ενδοκρινολόγο, γαστρεντερολόγο , καρδιολόγο ( γιατί μετά προχώρησε η σκέψη και νόμιζα ότι αν καταπιώ θα πάθω έμφραγμα ) και τέλος εκανα ακτίνα με σκιαγραφικο μήπως έχω όντως κάποια σοβαρή πάθηση. Όλοι μου ειπαν ότι είναι ψυχολογικό. Όλες οι εξετάσεις καθαρές. Σήμερα εκανα την τελευταία εξέταση ( αυτή με την ακτινα ) και αποφάσισα να ηρεμήσω γιατί πια θα τρελαινομουν. Θέλω να σου πω ότι έφαγα κανονικά , απλά πια έχει κλείσει το στομάχι μου και πρέπει να τρώω κάθε ώρα σχεδόν λίγο λίγο μέχρι να επανέλθω. Βλέπω και ψυχίατρο. Γενικώς μια τρελή κατάσταση και είμαι μόνο 23. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το πρόβλημα σου είναι ψυχολογικό. Αν θες για να ηρεμήσεις , πήγαινε σε ένα ΚΑΛΟ γαστρεντερολόγο, γιατί σήμερα που ξαναπήγα μου είπε πως και κάτι σοβαρό να ήταν , θα φαινόταν έστω και λιγακι ότι κάτι πάει λάθος . Αν δηλαδή όντως μας καθόταν , όταν ρεβομασταν θα ερχόταν το φαγητό πάνω ή στην γαστροσκοπηση θα υπήρχαν υπολείμματα φαγητού στον οισοφάγο . Οι συμβουλές μου λοιπόν είναι οι εξής : πρώτα για να αποκλείσεις κάτι παθολογικό επι σκέψου ένα γαστρεντερολόγο. Δεύτερον , αν όλα είναι καλά που το εύχομαι και το πιστεύω , βρες τι είναι αυτό που σε αγχώνει στη ζωή σου και άλλαξε το. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα με κάτι δεν είσαι ευχαριστημένη ! Να συμπληρώσω ότι ρώτησα μέχρι έναν γνωστό μου πολύ καλό χειρουργό στην Ιταλία ( ειδικεύεται σε οισοφάγο και πάνω ) που έχει γυναίκα ψυχίατρο και με διαβεβαίωσε πριν κάνω όλες τις εξετάσεις πως είναι αγχος και πως στις γυναίκες χτυπάει σχεδόν ο τα στο λαό ενώ στους άντρες στο στομάχι. Δεν θα τρελαθούμε λοιπόν για το αγχος ! Ας ηρεμήσουμε! Έχω βρει και στον περίγυρο μου και αλλες γυναίκες που το είχαν πάθει. Λοιπόν, εύχομαι να σε βοήθησα ! Ελπίζω να το ξεπεράσεις ! Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα τέλεια και να θυμάσαι να κανεις μόνο θετικές σκέψεις γιατί αυτές φέρνουν και θετικά πράγματα !!

----------


## Pithikos

> καλησπερα σας ! 
> 
> Βάσω θα ήθελα να σου πω ότι εχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα από το φετινό πασχα . Μου πέρασε για ένα διάστημα και μόλις πηγα πίσω στην πόλη που σπουδάζω με ξανάπιασε. Το πάλεψα μια εβδομάδα αλλά δεν μπορούσα να το ξεπεράσω. Εκανα την πατάτα και μπηκα στο Ίντερνετ και όπως πάντα με τρέλανε χειρότερα. Γύρισα στο πατρικό μου λοιπόν και πηγα σε ωριλα , ενδοκρινολόγο, γαστρεντερολόγο , καρδιολόγο ( γιατί μετά προχώρησε η σκέψη και νόμιζα ότι αν καταπιώ θα πάθω έμφραγμα ) και τέλος εκανα ακτίνα με σκιαγραφικο μήπως έχω όντως κάποια σοβαρή πάθηση. Όλοι μου ειπαν ότι είναι ψυχολογικό. Όλες οι εξετάσεις καθαρές. Σήμερα εκανα την τελευταία εξέταση ( αυτή με την ακτινα ) και αποφάσισα να ηρεμήσω γιατί πια θα τρελαινομουν. Θέλω να σου πω ότι έφαγα κανονικά , απλά πια έχει κλείσει το στομάχι μου και πρέπει να τρώω κάθε ώρα σχεδόν λίγο λίγο μέχρι να επανέλθω. Βλέπω και ψυχίατρο. Γενικώς μια τρελή κατάσταση και είμαι μόνο 23. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το πρόβλημα σου είναι ψυχολογικό. Αν θες για να ηρεμήσεις , πήγαινε σε ένα ΚΑΛΟ γαστρεντερολόγο, γιατί σήμερα που ξαναπήγα μου είπε πως και κάτι σοβαρό να ήταν , θα φαινόταν έστω και λιγακι ότι κάτι πάει λάθος . Αν δηλαδή όντως μας καθόταν , όταν ρεβομασταν θα ερχόταν το φαγητό πάνω ή στην γαστροσκοπηση θα υπήρχαν υπολείμματα φαγητού στον οισοφάγο . Οι συμβουλές μου λοιπόν είναι οι εξής : πρώτα για να αποκλείσεις κάτι παθολογικό επι σκέψου ένα γαστρεντερολόγο. Δεύτερον , αν όλα είναι καλά που το εύχομαι και το πιστεύω , βρες τι είναι αυτό που σε αγχώνει στη ζωή σου και άλλαξε το. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα με κάτι δεν είσαι ευχαριστημένη ! Να συμπληρώσω ότι ρώτησα μέχρι έναν γνωστό μου πολύ καλό χειρουργό στην Ιταλία ( ειδικεύεται σε οισοφάγο και πάνω ) που έχει γυναίκα ψυχίατρο και με διαβεβαίωσε πριν κάνω όλες τις εξετάσεις πως είναι αγχος και πως στις γυναίκες χτυπάει σχεδόν ο τα στο λαό ενώ στους άντρες στο στομάχι. Δεν θα τρελαθούμε λοιπόν για το αγχος ! Ας ηρεμήσουμε! Έχω βρει και στον περίγυρο μου και αλλες γυναίκες που το είχαν πάθει. Λοιπόν, εύχομαι να σε βοήθησα ! Ελπίζω να το ξεπεράσεις ! Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα τέλεια και να θυμάσαι να κανεις μόνο θετικές σκέψεις γιατί αυτές φέρνουν και θετικά πράγματα !!


Και εγώ έχω παρόμοιο θέμα αλλά προσπαθώ να το αντιμετωπίσω με λογοθεραπεια αν θες πήγαινε να πάρεις μια γνώμη και από εκεί

----------


## Amel96

> Και εγώ έχω παρόμοιο θέμα αλλά προσπαθώ να το αντιμετωπίσω με λογοθεραπεια αν θες πήγαινε να πάρεις μια γνώμη και από εκεί


 Σε βοήθησε η λογοθεραπεία ;; Γιατί είχα Πάει και σε λογοθεραπευτή και δεν είδα αποτελεσμα

----------

